# Lower Control Arms



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

The lower control arms on my son's 92 Maxima have worn out bushings. It doesn't look impossible to replace these, but everyone keeps saying "assembly only" and these for big $$$.
Anyone know of a bushing repair kit? Need to save some money on this car. Thanks for any info.


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

I believe There is a company that makes Urethane bushings for the lower control arms, but I'm not sure about for your 3rd gen max. I'll look and get back with ya.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

I`m sure they have to be disassembled and pressed on. It involves a bit of time. but can be done at home with some layup time, ie. take apart and take to the shop for replacement(press on the bushings) re- assembly.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2003)

Still looking for bushings. Had a couple of control arms pulled at the local yard....they were just as bad as mine


----------



## abunai (Aug 2, 2003)

I haven't checked it out yet but the part numbers I got are, Front bushings #54590-85E00, Rear bushings #54570-85E11. These are listed for a 1989 Max, but according to the post they will fit.


----------

